# BO cart anyone?



## Zeev_Zwaard (Jan 27, 2010)

If ever the SHTF in a big way, and I mean BIG, and I know this has been talked about to exhaustion but grizzly with me for a moment, we all know the roads will be blocked and impassable very quickly and the problem will not sort itself out in a short enough time to make our vehicle getaway viable.

So, my question is: have you guys in your plans a BO cart of some kind to put more kit on than what you can carry on your person and move away on foot, pushing it (or pulling from it) or something of the kind? I mean unmotorized.

Let's say it is not viable to take your BO vehicle from the get go because the roads are already blocked or you start out in your BO vehicle but get soon stuck in traffic and you realize your BO vehicle is not going anywhere, anytime soon. Either case, you need to abandon your motorized BO vehicle and move on, on foot. Do you plan on what you can carry on your back and that's it or do you have some kind of cart to help you along?

I have this fantasy and I know it's just that, where one would start with a truck big enough to carry a motorcycle with a trailer including a sturdy and foldable mountain bicycle in it and on having to ditch the truck continue on the motorcycle pulling the trailer and on having to ditch the motorcycle, continue on the mountain bicycle pulling the trailer. That's a basic concept. Won't happen, for most of us. Not for me, anyway.

But the cart . . . that CAN happen.

You can carry quite a lot more on a cart than what you can carry on your person and still be going on foot and with a slim enough cart be able to shimmy your way through many a place where your truck couldn't go unless it was part of a Looney Tune.

You can even raise or lower your cart with a rope to negotiate who knows what obstacles you may encounter. Sure, you might have to do it shifts w/cart and load separately. Still, doable. And even elevate it up into a tree to get it out of the way of who knows what dangers you might encounter and/or simply to hide it, just in case.

I am surprised there's no more talk about this kind of cart on prepper circles AND there are not enough offers out there of carts for this purpose. I dare say there's a niche out there that so far has gone basically unexplored.

A big and sturdy enough cart could be both pulled and pushed at the same time by two people.

I envision a double wheeled cart for safety purposes so that having a problem with one wheel wouldn't leave you stranded.

Would it be better to use bicycle wheels or motorcycle ones?

It might be a good idea to use some very common and easy to find wheel in case there's trouble along the way to make it easier to find spares. And on the matter of spares I would put at least one complete wheel as spare on the cart (or under it)

A cart for this purpose might have inflatable floats to help you navigate a deep crossing of some body of water. It may be even enough for a wounded party or small children to go on top.

Just some ideas I found on the net:

Mil Cart 2 inflatable wheels


BO Cart 4 bicycle wheels


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a bug out cart made from a reinforced 2-child stroller. There have been a few threads on this topic.


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Game Cart*

I picked up a game cart from Sportsman's Guide online last year and I have made up a secondary BOB of accessories and such that I could not possibly carry in my primary BOB.
I think that a cart is a good idea and can only be a plus in almost any situation.

Of course some carts are better quality and functionality than others, but I figure that I will use mine until it can't give any more use.
By then I will hopefully have created a stable situation for myself and family.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I've wanted something like this for awhile, either to attach to a bike or to pull on foot (assuming a worse-case scenario where we have to walk to the BOL).

Unfortunately, both DH & I are mechanically challenged, & all the quality ones I've seen are beyond our budget.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

I got a well made grocery cart that folds to fit in my trunk... Just know IMO that you are a bigger target with a cart... too easy to grab from you so be sure have your most important things in your BOB on your back... Just something I thought of while reading a survival novel....

Good post by the way... thanks


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I hope it never comes to this.

In the book "lights out" his brother had kid's wagons, and they failed quickly. 

I hope I have planned well enough that any exodus will be motorized and not on FOOT!


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

I also have a foldable game cart for just such an emergency. Intend to purchase a second one as well this year. They hold up to 500 lbs. though ours will stay below 200 for obvious reasons and will have harnesses for pulling to keep hands free.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Depending upon how much gear you have a jogging stroller might work well. They tend to be narrower than a game cart and the third wheel makes maneuvering over rocks/obstacles easier. We've used ours (with Scott in it) on some pretty narrow/rocky mountain trails. 

When we travel we take our bicycles/panniers and a trailer along for "insurance." They can pack more gear and you can cover ground much faster than walking.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

the game cart is high on my wish list, the one I was looking at recently is $80 I think, and I was looking at it primarily as in the truck for dog retrieval on a hike if something went horribly wrong and my dog got hurt, I think she'd be a lot more comfy riding back in the cart than me trying to carry her down a mountain... yikes!! plus, I could use it for it's real intended purposes, pigs and deer etc, and then finally there's the BO possibility, but I'd rather not see it come to that. I cant picture where I'm going on foot that is better than BI if it's that big a disaster.


----------



## Zeev_Zwaard (Jan 27, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> I have a bug out cart made from a reinforced 2-child stroller. There have been a few threads on this topic.


Thanks. I'll check them out.


----------



## Zeev_Zwaard (Jan 27, 2010)

Beaniemaster2 said:


> I got a well made grocery cart that folds to fit in my trunk... Just know IMO that you are a bigger target with a cart... too easy to grab from you so be sure have your most important things in your BOB on your back... Just something I thought of while reading a survival novel....
> 
> Good post by the way... thanks


That's a very good point. Thinking along these lines I'm planning to "dress up" my cart with cardboard and garbage looking stuff to make it look like a homeless vagabond's.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

*game cart*

I Bought 3 from a small grocery store that was being ''modernized''.
They were used to haul large bags of dog food for the elderly farmers.
They have solid rubber wheels and very strong frames.
I paid $5.00 each and took all 3 then sold 1 for $25.00.
They are extremly well proven tools in my large Dog/horse family.
They adapt well to dog ,horse,bicycle,hand power,And have proven well at short range 20 mph motor trips.
The grocery store now hand carries those items for you.
[Can we all say poor stockboy?]


----------



## Zeev_Zwaard (Jan 27, 2010)

Jimthewagontraveler said:


> I Bought 3 from a small grocery store that was being ''modernized''.
> They were used to haul large bags of dog food for the elderly farmers.
> They have solid rubber wheels and very strong frames.
> I paid $5.00 each and took all 3 then sold 1 for $25.00.
> ...


Good for you! Look like you did nice, there. How about a pic?


----------



## Zeev_Zwaard (Jan 27, 2010)

There’s an item I think I haven’t mentioned yet. Suspension. Wouldn’t it be a good idea? If we are going to be on the run and who know over what terrain, wouldn’t it be awful if our cart just broke due the lack of it? I’m going to put it into my plans. Simple springs, no hydraulics.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

For most folks it would be a good idea to have something(just in case). We have a storage problem here but we do have a cart. If time allowed and I was going to use it extensively I would do some mods to it but it would work as-is also.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Get yerself an old dolly, and old wheelchair... VOILA!

http://forums.bowsite.com/tf/bgforums/thread.cfm?forum=2&threadid=365583&MESSAGES=5&FF=2


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I bought a child bicycle trailer. It hold 2 kids and gear and attaches to a bike but I can attach it to a motorcycle also. We also have a small utility trailer that attaches to an A TV or can be pulled by hand.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I bought the 500 lb capacity game cart from ramp discounter or something similar to that name. You can buy it directly from them, or through Amazon at the same price just google or amazon search "game cart", it's $75 plus $15 shipping. I've wanted this cart for a very long time, not because I haul a lot of game animals that far (but now I'm hunting again and it's become a possibility), but because I've been at the top of a big trail mountain with my ex and her dog developed a serious paw problem. We had nothing short of LOTS of time for breaks to turn around get back down under his own power, or just flat out carrying him (90 lbs or so) which I would have done, but OMG that would not have been fun... for any of us! 

I've wanted to get that cart for a long time, now I've got it! yet another tool in the tool box


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm not sure how practical a trailer would be up here with snow on the ground for 8-9 months of the year and everything swamp for the rest. But a sledge is crucial in my BO plans up here and I have several I train with and work with and I also have the family use one once I awhile. A dog team to pull them would be great but food intensive. So I manhaul much like Capt. Scott and Earnest Shackleton did on their Antarctic expeditions and we saw how that ended.  Yikes.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I think most people think of the interior of Alaska as a BO destination, just curious what you would plan to BO from???


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Tirediron said:


> I think most people think of the interior of Alaska as a BO destination, just curious what you would plan to BO from???


Only thing I can think of is a forest fire


----------

